# Hey mediahound



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have any updated pics of that insane milli of yours?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi! 
No, I don't have any but I should take some, eh? 
I just installed a new calcium reactor today though!!  
Geo 6 x 24


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah you should, lol


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

btw it might even be a Prostrata now that I have watched it grow a bit. It's not producing such thick branches as a Millepora does.


----------



## racermike27 (Jul 6, 2008)

What is this insane prostrata/mille Mediahound? Lets see some pics!!! LOL


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the pic I need to replace with a new pic.. crappy pic, but here ya go Mike:


----------

